
Privacy Is Becoming a Luxury - pmoriarty
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/mbz493/privacy-is-becoming-a-luxury-what-data-leaks-are-like-for-the-poor
======
mtarnovan
Oh the irony. I click the link and a popup asks me to accept a bazillion
cookies.

